# camping bois de boulogne



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Anyone stayed here http://www.campingparis.fr/indexuk.html thinking about for the new year.


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Sounds REALLY good .. are they very expensive? Ana x


----------



## 88905 (May 10, 2005)

prices are in the link!!!
nobby


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Thanks!!! Well, it was 3 in the morning when I was looking!!! Ana x


----------



## fjmike (May 10, 2005)

I would also like to know how good this site is as I was also considering it for new year. Last year we spent new year at the Aire at Dieppe and it was rather quiet


----------



## ollybear (May 16, 2005)

We stayed in bois de boulogne for a couple of days this May. The site is O.K., there is not much choice in Paris anyway. You can get into the city quite easily by bus and then by metro. 

One thing to watch out for are the pigeons. We had a pitch under a large tree and it took me half a day to clean the van from what the pigeons had dropped. I had to wind the awning out just to protect us from those birds. It should be alright if you get a pitch without a tree.


----------



## fjmike (May 10, 2005)

Takeflight I have just realised that Bois de Boulogne is not open in the winter , so will have to look at their other site :?


----------



## 90304 (May 1, 2005)

Hi

We spent 4 nights there in 2002. It is a good site - very large and very busy. You can catch a bus to the Metro station from the site gate - better than driving the 'van into Paris! You can also get train and admission tickets from the site into EuroDisney.

I was shocked at the prices though - The Euro has really caused inflation in France - I paid €5 for a pint back then at the bistro on site! 

This is a good site though - and I am sure we would go back if we were in Paris again.

Nigel


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Hi fjmike I will get back to you about winter opening


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

fjmike have you seen putties post ?


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Hi fjmike have a look at http://www.campingparis.fr/boulogneuk.html so you never know may see you for a new knees up. Mind you I haven't booked yet need to sort a family dispute out first.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

*Just spent 2 weeks there*

Hi Folks,

We have just returned two weeks ago after spending 13 nights on this site. The site is well set out and very secure. Each pitch is marked with a hedge separating you from your neighbour. Each pitch has a chain across the front of it. When you check in you are given a padlock key to open the chain.

The site is very secure with barriers at the entrance. The site has a shop, bar and small restaurant (all very expensive). The site also runs a bus every 30 min. to the local Metro station this is free of charge. Did not use this as we have a moped.

The toilets are not up to the usual UK standard and become dirty very quickly. I don't think this is a fault with the staff, more the volume of people using it. Tyhe staff semm to be very busy and there are a large amount of them.

Three different pitch types are offered. Comfort, Simple with Electric and just Simple. The Comfort offers 16 amps with water and drainage on the pitch. The Simple electric offers 4 amps and the other is obviously just a pitch.

If I remember correctly the cost was 32 Euro per night for the Comfort pitch for two adults.

By Moped we could be on the Champs-Elysees in about 8 minutes.

The pitches are allocated on arrival and some are very near the main road. We always look at the pitch and if unhappy look around for one we want and go back and ask to be changed. The young students at reception speak good English and normally are very helpful.

The information we have shows the site is open 365 days a year.

If you do make it there, the streets that run through the Bois close to the site makes interesting viewing. It is the biggest Red Light District in Paris with ladies working at the kerb side. Each street appears to have a different theme. On one evening we came across one of the roads that contained the transvestite section. That made for a comical sight, with some very peculular sights. Obviously not a place to take the kids, or if you are narrow minded. but it certainly made us laugh!!

If you need any further info give me a shout.

Happy camping

Stewart


----------



## fjmike (May 10, 2005)

Hi all With the recent posts I am getting more convinced that this will be an excellent base for the new year. Looking at Paris new year Looks as if there will be plenty going on.

PS sorry Takeaflight I got your handle wrong and thanks for the info, their website is a little deceiving as the front page only lists their other site as open all year and as you pointed out further in there are the details of being open all year


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Hi Mike,

If you fancy it for New Year I would book it as soon as possible. When we were there lot's of people were saying that they were also going for New year. it sounds like it will be a busy place.

They make a charge of an extra 12 euros to make a booking. I think it's a bit of a cheek, but if you get a guaranteed pitch it will be worth it.

Hope you all have a great time

Stewart


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Stayed on the site in May.
Bus to Metro leaves from the gate is not *free.* 
We payed €3 each return.
Metro to centre of Paris. €3 each return.

Good site for short stay.
Road noise at front.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Hello,

I may be wrong about the bus to Metro being free. As I said, we used the Scooter. I only assumed it was free. But on thinking about it and the prices of everything else on the site they will charge.

Sorry for any confusion

Stewart


----------



## 89229 (May 17, 2005)

*Camping Paris*

Hi Takeaflight
We have just returned from a 4 night stay at Bois Bologne.
They are open all year and found the site very quiet and very handy for getting into Paris 15 min bike ride to the Champs Elisey via the park, cycle pathes all the way, very pleasant, or catch the site bus to the Metro at Port Mailot and then into Paris.

Regards

Tony


----------

